
NY bill would provide tax credit for open source contributors - adamnemecek
https://opensource.com/government/16/3/ny-bill-tax-credit-open-source-contributors
======
BinaryIdiot
It's only up to $200 but still that's an extra $200 break if you're doing a
lot of open source work. I contribute to other projects when I find an issue
but I mostly work on my own project (msngr) and it would be pretty awesome to
write off some of the time and money I spend on it.

Hell if it expands beyond $200 I could see myself contributing to more open
source. Though this could be easily be abused as well.

Maybe I shouldn't be excited. Maybe I should be complaining and wanting a more
simple tax code. But it's cool when anyone in the government recognizes open
source.

------
mchahn
Awesome. Now I just have to convince them that all my home HW is for open-
source and my time is very valuable.

